# PCI Mass Storage ?



## JTBKN (19. September 2002)

Hi Leutz,

Ich bin neu hier und hoffe ich darf euch gleich mal ein bißchen nerven mit einem für mich großen Problem !

Also ich habe ein Recher von einem Bekannten der super heftige Fehler macht!!

1. Der Scanner Cannon N1220U (USB)/ läuft nur dann wenn ich ihn vor  
   dem Hochbooten vom USB Kabel abziehe ? Warum weiß ich nicht wenn 
   ich es nicht abziehe Stürzt der Recher ab. Ich kann nichteinmal in 
   die Systemsteuerung unter der Sparte Bildbearbeitungsgeräte 
   nachschauen weil der Rechner sich sonst aufhängt. Wenn das Kabel 
   abgezogen ist und nach dem Booten von Win98SE drangesteckt wird 
   funktionert der Scanner tadellos.

2. Es wird immer eine Neue Hardwarekomponete gefunden die Sich aber 
   nicht installieren läßt " PCI Mass Storage " Controller ??? Ich 
   habe nur eine IDE Festplatte eine AGP Karte ein Asusboard und ein 
   Adlon Proz. drin und eine PCI SBLive die ich aber auch noch 
   rausgenommen habe. 

3. Wenn ich mal abgesehen von dem Scanner alle treiber installiert 
   habe und dann Unreal-T. spielen möchte muß ich damit sich der 
   Rechner nicht verabschiedet vorher erst jedesmal ein altes 
   Game zocken wie Solitäre oder MonsterTrack wegen der dummen Dirct 
   X Sache... 


   mit anderen Worten der Rechner ist für die Tonne dachte ich und 
   habe erstmal Fromatiert doch nach der Neuinstallation keine 
   Besserung der alten Fehler 1/2/3 wobei das mit dem Spielen nicht 
   so wichtig wäre und man sich mit dem Kabelabziehen helfen 
   könnte doch das ist doch alles irgendwie naja 
   unprofimäßig,oder???

   Ich hoffe ihr habt eine Idee

   Danke !!! UPPPS sollte ins Hardwareforum sorry !!!


----------



## Mythos007 (19. September 2002)

Chellaz JTBKN,

versuch es mal mit dieser Anleitung ... ich glaube da
wird genau auf Dein Problem eingegangen *hehe* bis dann
dann Myhtos

=> *Lösungsversuch I*


----------



## goela (20. September 2002)

Also an der Kiste würde ich keine Minute weiterarbeiten, sondern diese komplett Platt (formatieren meine ich natürlich) machen!

Bevor Du dies machst erst mal:
- Zuerst mir im Gerätemanager die Liste aller Komponenten ausdrucken lassen!
- Für diese Geräte Soundkarte, Scanner etc. die neusten Treiber downloaden.

Dann die Kiste neu installieren, zuerst die Hardware Scanner, Modem, Soundkarte in Betrieb nehmen! Wenn das System dann sauber läuft, weitere Programme installieren!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (20. September 2002)

Der PCI Mass Storage Controller ist der Onboard Promise UDMA 100 Raid / SCSI-Controller.

Du brauchst dringend von der ASUS Site den Treiber dafür, bei WinXP ist er bereits enthalten.
Wenn er nicht installiert ist, sind alle an ihm hängenden Geräte extrem langsam (MSDOS Kompatibilitätsmodus)

Ausserdem solltest du die neuesten Via 4in1 installieren.


Nach einer Formatierung sieht der Ablauf bei mir wie folgt aus (XP):

Via4in1
Promise Controller
Grafikkarte
Soundkarte

Einstellen der ganzen Preferences (Ordneroptionen usw)
Installation der Programme.

Der Promise Raid shared seine IRQs mit den anderen Ports (vielleicht auch USB). Daher könnte dein Problem gelöst sein, wenn du einen Treiber für den Promise installierst. Er erscheint dann im Gerätemanager als SCSI und Raid-Controller ->WinXP Promise Ultra100tm IDE Controller (PDC20265)


----------



## Mythos007 (20. September 2002)

*entspanntDieFüßeHochLegt*

ich wusste doch - auf euch ist Verlass


----------



## JTBKN (21. September 2002)

*Danke für die Tips*

Ich danke allen die hier schon mal was gepostet haben ich bin schon etwas weiter.... der Promise Treiber fehlte nur laüft die Kiste noch nicht perfekt aber ich arbeite dran...

Fehler nach der installation des Ppromise Treibers wird beim Hochfahren der Fehler

Windoes Schutzfehler angezeigt bitte Neustarten !!!

aber den bekomme Ich auch noch weg !!!


----------



## JTBKN (25. September 2002)

*Weitere Fehler*

Hi ich habe einfach alles versucht !!!

Also der Fehler ist jetzt weg jedenfalz der mit dem Promise 
beim Hochfahren der Via treiber und der USB Patch hat was gebaracht und formatiert habe ich die Kiste auch noch mal vor dem ganzen !!!

Aber !!! der USB Scanner reagiert nicht wenn ich in an die Schnittstelle anschließe darum gehe ich davon aus das das Mainboard defekt ist !!!

Ich danke euch allen für eure hilfe aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir sagen was ich für ein Mainboard für den adlon 1000 MHz kaufen sollte damit alles finktioniert ASUS oder GIGABITE oder....???

danke !!!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (25. September 2002)

Asus, Gigabyte und MSI gehen voll in Ordnung und tun sich nichts.


----------



## JTBKN (26. September 2002)

*habe noch eine idee !!!*

Könnte es auch am Netzteil liegen 
300W reicht das oder wäre 
das auch eine Möglichkeit ??


----------



## BubiBohnensack (26. September 2002)

Der Scanner hat ein eigenes Netzteil, und wenn das PC-Netzteil zu schwach ist, dann geht er nicht an. Wenn er erstmal läuft ist alles paletti.


----------



## JTBKN (26. September 2002)

*Netzteil*

nein der Scanner ist von Cannon N1220U ohne Netzteilund läuft nur über USB und macht bei meinem anderen Rechen keine Probleme ?


----------

